# Audio / Video >  Iesakiet kādu shēmu

## Ambed

Taisu vienu pastiprinātāju, barošana ir jau uztaisīta(33v-0-33v,trafs 320VA).Tagad sāku domāt par gala pakāpi, no sākuma domāju izmantot divas lm3886 uz kanālu(paralēlajā slēgumā),bet atradu sliktas atsauksmes par šo slēgumu no ši foruma puses.Varbūt variet ieteikt kādu citu labu(pārbaudītu) shēmu uz apm. 100w uz kanālu?

----------


## osscar

Tev 33 V ir uz taingriezi jeb jau uz filtra kondensatoriem. ?http://sound.westhost.com/project3a.htm

šajā saitā ir daudz shēmu, bet liekas , ka priekš 100W būs pamaz ar 33V. Vajadzētu kādus 45V +-.....man;a skatījumā.

----------


## Ambed

Tie volti ir jau aiz taisngrieža.

----------


## WildGun

+- 33 V pietiek priekš 100 W.

----------


## osscar

es biju domājis uz 8 omu slodzi, uz 4 omiem varbūt varētu kādu shēmu atrast. Pats gan tā uz ātro savā arhīvā ne-tilta shēmas neatrodu uz šo voltāžu.

----------


## Ambed

Piemirsu, skaļruņi ir 6ohm.
Bet es nezinu šo shēmu  http://www.shine7.com/audio/pa100.htm  vai kaut ko uz traņiem

----------


## osscar

domāju aptuveni  kādus vatus 75w tā shēma ko linkā ieliku spētu izdvest....uz 33V , ja pie 35V un 4 omi ir 90w

----------


## Ambed

jā bet tās mikrenes paralēli dodot 100w...

----------


## osscar

Kāpēc tev tik būtiski tie 100W ? . Atceros , kad būvēju savu traņu ampu - mani eksperti mēģināja atrunāt no lielas jaudas (200W kanālā, bet man toreiz gribējās 8 smukus spīdīgus traņus  ::  ) - tagad saprotu, ka tas ir bezjēdzīgi - jo jaunā tipa 8 omu s-90 jau netur pat 30% skaļuma..., tāpat jaudīgākas skandas nelikšu ..Pat vakar pabeigtais un testētais 56W LM 3875 čipamps jau uz 60% skaļuma liek skandām jukt ārā....kāpēc tieši 100w tev ir tik svarīgi ?

----------


## Ambed

Tāpēc ka viens cilvēks solīja sagādāt kaut kādas pioneer skandas laikam140w.

----------


## osscar

esmu gandrīz 100% pārliecināts , ka ar vienu LMku 3886 jau būs gana tiem pionieriem.

----------


## Ambed

nu jā tas arī tā varētu būt(atkal viela pardomām)Bet ja likšu vienu lm3886 tad esmu paņemis tansformatoru par jaudigu(lieki izsviedis naudu)
un skaņa 2mikrenēm domājiet ka būs daudz sliktāka ne vienai mikrenei?

----------


## osscar

taisi vienā korpusā - 2x 60W uz 2 LM 3886 + sabwoofera kanāls 1x120W uz 2 LM tiltā + filtrs . Būs trafs noslogts.  ::

----------


## Ambed

paldes baigi labā ideja!  :: . Ja neviens neko labāku neieteks tad tā arī taisīšu.

----------


## WildGun

Rēķins vienkāršs - ((Barošanas spriegums vienā plecā / 1.41) ^2) / skaļruņa pretestība. Tas teorētiskais rēķins. Vienmēr sanāk kādus padsmit procentus mazāka jauda, bet orientējošais cipars ir.

Tavā gadījumā - ((33/1.41)^2)/6~ 90 W.

----------


## Ambed

Intereses pēc izdomāju ka jāizmēģina osscara ieteikā shēma, bet ne elfā ne argusā nevar atrast nepieciešamos traņus,bet kur lai vēl meklē?
MJL4281A(NPN)
MJL4302A(PNP)vai MJL21193
MJE15034(NPN)vai BD139
MJE15035 (PNP)vai BD140(x2)
BC546(x3)
MJL21194 vai MJL4281

----------


## osscar

daži MJ ir salvats.lv un BD ir lemona.lv - pameklē. MJ cik atceros nebija lēti....bet ir labi   ::

----------


## Ambed

meklojot tranzistoru bc546 atradu tos ar 3 dažadiem indksiem A B C apskatot data sheet atradu ka tie indeksi nozīmē hFE Classification.Bet tā arī nesapratu kas ir hFE Classification.

----------


## osscar

strāvas pārvades koeficients ?  ja nemaldos.http://www.bcae1.com/trnsistr.htm

----------


## Raimonds1

current gain
strāvas pastiprinājuma koeficients
koefficient ussiļjēņija (po toku)
http://termini.lza.lv/term.php?term=str ... ts&lang=LV

----------


## Ambed

a ko profi domā tranzistoram BC546 man ar B koeficientu pietiks (tas ir 200 ~ 450)?

----------


## defs

Es domaju,ka uz mikrenes iznak lētāk un ātrāk-maza platīte,mikrene,daži kondiķi un pretestības.Kādreiz mikrenes nebija pieejamas,tad taisija uz traņiem.

----------


## osscar

Jā - uz mikrenēm būs ātrāk un vienkāršāk taču arī tranzistorniekiem ir savi plusi, vieglāk nodzesēt ,  shēmas izvēles iespēja un darbības principu labāka izpratne (mikrenē jau parasti neiedziļinās kāda tur shēma "iekšā" ). Tranzistornieki ir kvalitatīvāki. Ne velti stand alone stereo pastiprinātājus parasti taisa no diskrētajiem elementiem.  čipi lai paliek mūzikas centriem, resīveriem, minisistēmām. Man liekas, ja gribas labu kvalitatīvu pastūzi ar kvalitatīviem elementiem - īstais ceļš ir traņi. (mikrenē, kas ir iekšā, tas ir - ok var jau no 10000 mikrenēm atlasīt labākās...bet traņus ir vieglāk atlasīt ar vienādiem parametriem un lētāk. )

----------


## Zigis

> Tāpēc ka viens cilvēks solīja sagādāt kaut kādas pioneer skandas laikam140w.


 Šim ciparam ir maz nozīmes, svarīgāka ir jutība (db), un protams telpas lielums.

Par čipiem un traņiem. Protams teorētiski uz traņiem var uztaisīt labāku stiprekli, ja izdara visu pareizi.
Čipampam ir kādi 3 vai 4 galvenie konstrukcijas noteikumi, lai izvilktu no čipa max iespējamo, nesačakarētu.
Traņu aparātam sakarā ar lielo komponentu skaitu ir par kārtu lielāka iespēja ar neoptimālu izvietojumu pazaudēt daudz ko. Tādēļ praksē var izrādīties, ka izcilas shēmas stipreklis skan viduvējāk kā labs čipinieks, ja netaisa profiņš.
Manuprāt ja taisa uz traņiem, tad labāk izmantot gatavu, labi zināmu un pārbaudītu plati.

----------


## Ambed

> a ko profi domā tranzistoram BC546 man ar B koeficientu pietiks (tas ir 200 ~ 450)?


 Šis jautājums vēl aktuāls.
Plate būs šī.

----------


## Mosfet

Q1unQ2 ļoti vēlams ar vienādiem h21e vismaz ar +/- 3% bet tā grupa derēs. Bet plate ne pārāk veiksmīga.Pie barošanas prasās 1000,0 mkF elektrolīti. Jā un Q9 uz izejas tranzistora radiātora.

----------


## Ambed

> Q1unQ2 ļoti vēlams ar vienādiem h21e vismaz ar +/- 3% bet tā grupa derēs. Bet plate ne pārāk veiksmīga.Pie barošanas prasās 1000,0 mkF elektrolīti. Jā un Q9 uz izejas tranzistora radiātora.


 Paldies par ieteikumiem, uz Q9 domāju ka uzlikšu atsevišķu ne pārāk lielu radiatoru.

----------


## osscar

nē, q9 ja liek (līmē  ::  )  uz radiatora - tad uz tā paša kur izejas traņi (lai regulē pēc temperatūras) . Izejas traņiem jābūt izolētiem no radiatora. Kaut gan tajā saitā jau arī vīri zina ko dara  ::  Domāju , ka plate ir ok. ieejas traņus gan var pielasīt mierīgi pēc parametriem ar parastu testeri....dārgi jau tie traņi nemaksā - pasūti 12-20 gab un atlasīsi  ::  http://users.ece.gatech.edu/~mleach/lowtim/part2.html rekur bija aprakstīts , kā atlasīt traņus ar tautas metodi  ::  pats tā darīju - reāli izejā līdzspriegums baigi mazs ja precīzi pielasa traņus. tikai skaties lai neierosinās - tad mērījumi "peldēs" . es mērīju ar mazajām krokodil spailītēm - pa taisno pie tarņu kājām vienojos klāt un mērīju.

----------


## Ambed

paldies par padomiem.  ::

----------


## defs

http://mycaramplifiers.com/tda2030-ampl ... it-47.html

šeit ir interesanta shēma uz TDA2030,tur ir links arī kā to taisa uz 200w tiltā un ar papildus tranzistoriem.Pats neesmu ar tiem tranzistoriem taisijis,bet ar mikroshēmu vien gan.Galvenais,ka šīs mikroshēmas var par kaut kādiem santīmiem zem lata dabūt.Argus.lv pa 30 santimiem gabalā.  :: 
 Tur pat ir datašiti klāt,shēmas...

----------


## osscar

nu beidz , tās mikrenes tak ir no auto radio un nekas labs tur nevar būst ...ja nu vienīgi cena...LM  tad jauir pilnīgs hi-ends salīdzinot ar šīm....

----------


## defs

Nē,auto ir 2003,tām max barošana 18V tikai.Šīs ir jaudīgākas.Man attela redzamajam Okean 214 ir stereo tilta slēgums iekšā no 2030.Protams,ka arī stereodekoders,FM konvertors,paštaisīts tembra bloks un 50W trafs.Protams,ka iekša vairs nav skaļrunis,jo tam nav vietas,ne nozīmes.Labi,stāsts ir par ZFP,kas stradā loti labi,man tikai radiators pašvaks,nevaru dot virsū daudz.

----------


## Zigis

Ja taisa uz mikrenēm, LM skanējuma ziņā ir viennozīmīgi klasi augstākas par TDA

----------


## marizo

Laikam nebūtu īsti objektīvi man kaut ko salīdzināt vai ieteikt, jo vienīgais, ko esmu uztaisījis ir pastiprinātāji ar TDA7294. Nu bet to varu novērtēt ar labu atzīmi, cena ļoti maza, detaļas maz, skan OK, nodedzināt nav izdevies, karst labi  :: 
Ja kāds savāc iepriekš minēto P3A pastiprinātāju, tad būtu labi iekomentēt te kā darbojas. Interes pēc varētu kādu ampu ar tranzistoriem uzlodēt, šis izskatās pietiekami vienkāršs, lai būtu maz iespēju kaut ko aplami salodēt.  ::

----------


## osscar

šim vīriņam arī tādi vienkārši pastūzīšī - cik skatos, baigi daudzi šos cep augšā ārzemju forumos un slavē  ::  http://www.passdiy.com/articles.htm

----------


## Ambed

I build P3A amp, work good and is cheap, I used Q4, Q5, Q6 BD139,140 and output MJE2955/3055 (60W/ 8 ohms)
Some observations:
-Q5 and Q6 Not in heatsink TR's output , Nor need heatsink they operate in class B
-Q4 Need heatsink in +-42V
-Q9 Not is heatsink (according to Elliott),I not put Q9 to heatsink, noticed some instability not colled after work. More low temperature to turn without signal (music),is a little more force signal not back to state low temperature, does not affect more and works well for hours

šo inf. atradu citā forumā un šeit iesaka Q9 nelikt uz kopējā radiatora.Un citiem neiesaku taisīt šo shēmu ar manis publicēto pcb failu jo detaļu urbumi neatbilst izmēriem.

----------


## Ambed

un ko teiksiet par šo plati?

----------


## defs

Smuki,bet maz detaļu virsū.

----------


## osscar

izskatās ok ! Ja plate  ir pārbaudīta , tad var cept augšā (cik daudz jūzeri ir uzcepuši savus ampus i-netā ? u.t.t. ) . Izmēri reizēm neskarīt, ja nepareizi izdrukā. Piem. no pdfa drukājot plates jāuzliek mērogs 1:1. Pats gandrīz vienreiz uzrāvos  ::  
Vēl viens jautājums ekspertiem par traņu "iedegšanu" jeb "obkatku" - savāktais stipreklsi  kādu laiku tiek ekspluatēts un , citos saitos iesaka pēc zināma laika pārregulēt miera strāvu, kad visas jaunās detaļas ir "iedegušas" - tīri teorētiski ir to jēga darīt ? Ir doma nomainīt plastmasas skaļruņu konektorus pret metāla, pie reizes varētu iečekot miera strāvas.

----------


## Vikings

Neko nezinu par funkcionalitāti, bet plati projektējis ir cilvēks kas to jēdz. Tādā ziņā izskatās, ka ir OK.

----------


## osscar

žēl, ka iekš LV nevar šos čipus iegādāt - izskatās jau nu baigi labie , bet vajag izejas pakāpi uz traņiem.:

http://www.national.com/pf/LM/LME49830.html

http://www.national.com/pf/LM/LME49810.html

http://www.national.com/pf/LM/LME49811.html
ebajā jamos it kā var dabūt, protams ja nav kreisie kā vairums LM3886  ::

----------


## Ambed

nu beidzot pats uzzimeju pcb,par pamatu nemu so plati un veicu nelielas izmainas.

----------


## Ambed

un rezultats iznaca sads.Varbut ir kadi ieteikumi?

----------


## osscar

Būs labs Amps, vismaz pēc atsauksmēm spriežot. Esot gana muzikāls, kaut arī varbūt tehniskie parametri nav ar 0.00001%  ::   ::  cep tik augšā un dajoš atskaiti  ::  cik uz ātro uzmetu aci - drošinātājus taisies uz šasijas montēt atsevišķi nevis uz plates...

----------


## Ambed

Es ar salasijos labas atsauksmes, tapec jau gribas pec iespejas labaku uztaisit un nepielaut kludas jau projektejot pcb.  ::

----------


## osscar

un arī tehniski nav sarežģīts + PCB pieejams + supports internetā...

----------


## Ambed

pcb pieejams? vari iemest linku?

----------


## osscar

http://sound.westhost.com/pcb/pp3a.htm

http://sound.westhost.com/pcb/pricelist.html

----------


## Ambed

es domaju ka esi atradis kadu  bezmaksas layoutu, ko izprinte un tik gludini uz plates  ::

----------


## osscar

nu tad taisi to ko no neta novilki  ::  Man, piemēram negribētos izgudrot velosipēdu - ja ir gatava plate par velti pieejama - taisi tik augšā....gna jau kāds ir uz tādas taisījis.

http://www.electronicslab.ph/forum/i...p?topic=4014.0 vēl viens variants...

----------


## Ambed

nu labi vel pedejais jautajums,un tad es kodinu plati. kura no sim butu labaka?

----------


## ansius

pēc manām zināšanām augšējā liekas korektāk konstruēta.

----------


## MartinsDz

Sakarā ar: LME49811 viņu var dabūt te: http://lv.farnell.com/jsp/search/browse ... tid=414835
Piegāde ātra un kvalitatīva  ::

----------


## defs

Cik šitai bodei ir piegāde?Lai nesanak tā,ka piegāde 2x pārsniedz produkta cenu  ::

----------


## MartinsDz

http://lv.farnell.com/jsp/shoppingCart/shoppingCart.jsp
VUS StockASV noliktavas preces, kurām ir norādīta pakalpojuma maksa, tiek saņemtas no mūsu Newark noliktavas. Pakalpojuma maksa ir €25 par pasūtījumu, kas jāveic Newark kravas transportēšanas maksas vietā.
Piegādes maksa: €25 vienreiz par pasūtījumu. (3 days delivery) 

Ja nekļūdos cena vel ir atkarīga no svara (laikam)  ::

----------


## Ambed

kapec daudzas p3a platēs gnd no signāla gnd ir atdalitas ar 10r 1w rezistoru, itkā orginālajā shemā tā nav?

----------


## Ambed

kadi izejas konektori pastiprinātājam būtu piemērotāki : rca vai tādi kā radioteknikas pastiprinātājos?

----------


## osscar

tikai skrūvējamie (labāk metāla nekā plastmasas) imho !!! 

nebūs nekādi štekeri jāliek uz skandu vadiem...

----------


## osscar

liek liek to rezistoru - tipa lai samazinātu /novērstu fonu no zemējuma/tīkla.

----------


## Jon

RCA džekus likt izejās ir galīgi garām. Universālākais variants ir Oskara bildē - varēsi spraust "banānus", skrūvēt "dakšiņas" vai kabeļu galus (ar uzpresētiem uzgaļiem vai plikus). DIN skaļruņa džeks tavā bildē ir lietojams pie mazām jaudām ne pārāk nopietnās konstrukcijās.

----------


## Ambed

lakam argusa tadus dabut nevar(vai es nemaku atrast)?

----------


## osscar

http://www.elfa.lv/artnr/LSTGR/gold-...terminal---red
tipa tādus vajag. Tikai skaties lai ir izolēti no korpusa.
Latgalītē esošie ir brāķi. Jau rakstīju- lūzt skrūves nost. Savu sūtīju e-bajā - 8 gab. ap 4Ls kopā.

var šos ar :

http://www.elfa.lv/artnr/CA125/louds...post-safe-type

bet man tie nepatīk. Elfā ir lētaki - par 1Ls. arī - bet tie salūza - jau rakstīju te:

http://www.elfa.lv/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=3832

----------


## Ambed

ko teiksiet par sadu tranzistoru atlases metodi :
http://www.oldcrows.net/~patchell/matcher/matcher.html

vai tomer labak sadi:
http://www.diamondstar.de/transistor_matching_bjt.html
rekinot hfe(otra shema).

----------


## osscar

http://users.ece.gatech.edu/~mleach/lowtim/part2.html

es izmantoju šādu metodi, tikai ar voltmetru nevis ar mikroampērmetru.  starp traņa bāzi un emiteru liku 0,1uf koni, jo jams sāka ierosināties un rādījumi peldēja. 
Tikai vai P3A vajadzēja pielasīt traņus ?

----------


## Ambed

vai tad tos 2 kopa slegtos bc546 nevajag pielasit????

----------


## osscar

Domājams nē, importa traņi parasti nepeld baigi plašās robežās. Nu ja gribi perfektumu var jau pielasīt - tas tak aizņem maz laika - divas bačas + multimetrs + krokodīlspailes...

----------


## Ambed

> Domājams nē, importa traņi parasti nepeld baigi plašās robežās. Nu ja gribi perfektumu var jau pielasīt - tas tak aizņem maz laika - divas bačas + multimetrs + krokodīlspailes...


 skaidrs,paldies.  ::

----------


## Ambed

uztisiju pcb un salodeju, pats galvenais ka viss skan!  ::  
http://foto.inbox.lv/ambed/diy-p3a-amp

----------


## osscar

links līks

----------


## Ambed

tagad jabut.

----------


## osscar

ok, iet tagad  ::  neredzu termopastu zem traņiem/izolācijas ?  Bet tā jau smuki, kā pēc lai neskanētu ja  viss pēc instrukcijas! Kādi iespaidi par skaņu ?

----------


## Ambed

termopasta vel nav, jo visu nesmu pabeidzis. par skanu veel isti nevar spriest jo nesmu vel regulejis miera stravu, to domaju ka rit paspesu bet fonē jau tagad mazāk par rrr-u7111  ::  .

----------


## Ambed

varbut kads var ielikt kadu linku kur rakstits ka pareizi visu(zemes,izejas,utt)savienot diy pastiprinātājā?

----------


## osscar

http://pavouk.org/hw/leachamp/en_index.html

te laba skicīte ir.

----------


## Ambed

miera strava iereguleta viss skan ideāli dc izejā 16mV  ::

----------


## osscar

16mV ir ok! Labs sākums!

----------


## Ambed

tagad visu laiku testeju,klausos ar visu bulb tester,tagad tā kārtīgāk iegriezot(60%) pamanīju ka spūldze iekvēlojas,vai tas ir normāli??

----------


## osscar

jā, ja skan normāli - tak ņem nost to spuldzi  ::  un miera strāvu ar bez spuldzes regulē.

----------


## Ambed

cik Kohm potenciometrs būtu labākais risinājums šim pastiprinātājam?

----------


## osscar

nezinu kādi 50K. Gaumes jautājums. Citam gribēsies 100K, vēl kādam 25K ....Man liekas, ka 50K ir tāds vidusceļš...var tak piemest kādu lēto veco kaut mono poci vienam kanālam un patestēt kāds labāk patīk!

----------


## Ambed

varbūt kādam ir ieteikumi par šo pcb??kādas kļudas vai kas cits?

----------


## Ambed

vai tad šeit nav neviens iespiedplašu eksperts?  ::

----------


## habitbraker

> miera strava iereguleta viss skan ideāli dc izejā 16mV


 kāpēc gribi jau jaunu plati? 
Pastāsti vairāk par skaņu. Piemēram ar kaut ko salīdzinot. Kādus tranus izejā izmantoji? Karst? Nevari vel to bildi ielikt? Links neiet.
Vienkārši pēc šitās shēmas arī taisos taisīt.

----------


## Ambed

tapec ka ieprieksejai bija mazliet pa šauru celiņi,kurus vietām pārrāvu urbjot . skan 100% labāk par rrr u101 u7111 ar citiem ta ipasi nesmu salidzinajis. lietoju mjl21193/4 jo vareja dabut uz vietas latvijā. karst loti minimāli, patlaban pat klausos bez termopastas un viss kārtibā.

----------


## Ambed

bildes atkal ir..ja vēl ko gribi zinat prasi ,jo visu no sakuma lidz galam rakstīt slinkums  ::

----------


## bbarda

> varbūt kādam ir ieteikumi par šo pcb??kādas kļudas vai kas cits?


 Skaisti.Lielajām pretestībām taisi lielākus kontaktlaukumus jo silstot atnāk vaļā lodējumi,un mazajām pretestībām galus mazliet tālāk vienu no otra,jo lodējot iekšā platē pretestības izvadi var nākties nolocīt līdz ar pretestību.Detaļas liec vairāk izklaidus vienu no otras,vieta pietiekama uz plates,pašam vieglāk būs strādāt,No savas pieredzes iesaku tukšos laukumus izmantot kā massas kontūrus,mazāk nevajadzīgi trokšņi būs.Lai gan te topikā ir daudz zinošāki par mani kas varētu tev daudz vairāk ko ieteikt.

----------


## Ambed

varbut vari kaut ko vairak par masas konturiem pastastīt??

----------


## AndrisZ

> skan 100% labāk par rrr u101 u7111


 Pastāsti, lūdzu, kā tika veiti salīdzināšanas testi.

----------


## Ambed

tikai ar ausim  :: 
pirmais ko pamaniju ka fona trokni ir pilnīga nulle.
skana ir tāda kā smalkāka,dzidrāka.

----------


## bbarda

Massas kontūru var likt apkārt visai platei un lielākos tukšajos laukumos,vēlams aŗi pie ieejas,jo nodzēš fona trokšņus,jaudas pastiprinātājam tas nav tik izteikti kā priekšpastiprinātājam,+celiņu vēlams turēt pēc iespējas tālāk no signāla ieejas,sīkāk rakstīt būtu baigā opera,negribu rakstīt visādas pārgudrības kuras var pārprast.

----------


## AndrisZ

> tikai ar ausim


 Jā, saprotu.  ::  
Šī  Tev ir tikai atsevišķa gala pakāpe. Arī no nosauktajiem pastirinātājiem būtu salīdzināšanai jāņem atsevišķi tikai jaudas pastiprinātājs. Bez tam jāpanāk lai abiem pastiprinātājiem ir vienāda jutība un atgriezeniskās saites parametri daudz maz vienādi. Tad uz paralēli slēgtām pastiprinātāju ieejām palaid signālu un skaļruņus pārslēdz pārmaiņus pie vienas vai otras gala pakāpes izejas. Pats varēsi pabrīnīties, ka atšķirība nebūs jūtama (ja viss izdarīts korekti).
Vēl labāk paaicināt kādu, kas nezin kas skan, lai tas novērtē.

----------


## Ambed

Gribēju pajautāt pazemējumu.Vai attēlā(ceru ka osscar neiebildīs par attēla izmantošanu) redzamajā ar sarkano apli apvilktajam kopējam zemes punktam obligāti jāpieskarās pie korpusa?Par AC konektoru tiek lietots parastais 2 kontaktu bez zemējuma.

----------


## Ambed

http://content21-foto.inbox.lv/albums13 ... itled2.jpg

----------


## osscar

Parasti viņš tiek savienots ar korpusu, jo korpuss jau pats kalpo kā ekrāns. ja vien tas nav koka korpuss  ::

----------


## Ambed

bet ja netiks savienots ar korpusu,kādas tam būs sekas??

----------


## osscar

domājams , ka nē  ::

----------


## JDat

> bet ja netiks savienots ar korpusu,kādas tam būs sekas??


 var parādīties rūkonis. Principā zemējums tā smalka lieta.

----------


## Zigis

Īsti nesapotu kādēļ tāds jautājums vispār radās. 
Ja tas zvaigznes massas punkts ir konstruktīvi tādā vietā, kur grūti savienot ar korpusu, var savienot ar atsevišķu resnu vadu uz kādu skrūvi korpusā. 
Kā jau te minēja, korpuss darbosies kā papildus ekrāns, kas ir tikai labi. Galvenais ir skatīties, lai ieejas/izejas konektori ir izolēti no korpusa.
Barošanas štekera zemes klemme gan Latvijas apstākļos ir bieži vien bezjēdzīga.

----------


## Ambed

Jautājums radās intereses pēc.Tad tomēr labāk veidot zemējumu kā attēlā???

----------


## Ambed

Gribēju uzzināt vai tik tuvu novietoti transformatori var ietekmēt viens otru??

----------


## Ambed

jautājums joprojām aktuāls......

----------


## zzz

Kas ir siikais transformators? Ieejas? Tad stingri rekomendeejas aizvaakt taalaak. 

Ja kaut kaads papildus baroshanas - tad pofigu.

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

> Gribēju uzzināt vai tik tuvu novietoti transformatori var ietekmēt viens otru??


 Darbojošies transformatori viens otru ietekmē arī bezgalīgā attālumā   ::  .
Tik ne vienmēr šīs iedarbes ir kaitīgas. Ja attāluma kvadrāts nepalīdz un tomēr rodas nevēlamas saites, cilvēks ir izdomājis ekrānu. Pareizi izveidots un iezemēts, tas krasi samazina jebkādas ietekmes. Lauks ap transformatoru nebūt nav viscaur vienāds, sevišķi, ja tas nav tors. Tāpēc vēl svarīgi ir trafiņus pareizi orientēt vienu pret otru - ar funktieri, lai lauki mazāk pārklātos. Šeit parasti grēko lēto skaļruņu filtru ražotāji, novietojot spoles cieši blakus ar paralēlām vai sakrītošām asīm.

----------


## Zigis

Ir tā kā zzz teica.

Bet vispār ir viena interesanta metode kā sameklēt skaņas trafu attiecību telpā pret tīkla trafu.
 Esmu lasījis, senos laikos ar lampiniekiem darīja  tā: 
pie tīkla trafa pieslēdz kaut kādu slodzi, piemēram lampu kvēles. Pie izejas trafa primārā tinuma (jo tam ir vairāk tinumu) pieslēdz vecās augstomīgās ausis, un bīdot trafus, vienlaicīgi klausoties ausīs 50Hz, atrod pozīciju ar vismazāko savstarpējo ietekmi, klusāko signālu. Skaņas trafs nav savienots ar topošā aparāta shēmu.
Mūsdienās, kad antīkās augstomīgās ausis ir retums, var lietot parastās ausis ar austiņu pastiprinātāju, būs pat komfortablāk, var lielāku jūtību panākt ar pastiprinātāju.
Līdzīgi var darīt ar ieejas vai jebkuru citu skaņas trafu.

----------


## Zigis

> Ja kaut kaads papildus baroshanas - tad pofigu.


 Gandrīz, bet ne vienmēr.
Reiz taisīju bar. bloku lampu ausu pastiprinātājam uz 3 vienādām lampām, no jaunām bet viegli pieejamām detalām. Saucamais nabagu variants.
Respektīvi paņēmu divus 18V EI tipa trafus (īstenībā 2x9V, bet nav būtiski). Pirmais trafs baro 3 lampu kvēles, saslēgtas virknē, paralēli pieslēgts otrs trafs, bet otrādi, resp. abu trafu sekundārie tinumi savienoti paralēli. No otrā trafa primārā tinuma (kas tagad strādā kā sekundārais) noņemu izolētus 220V anodam.
Tad lūk, viss strādāja lieliski, izņemot vienu niansi - ja trafu serdes bija novietotas paralēli, trafi karsa vairāk, ja perpendikulāri - mazāk. Trafi bija 2cm viens no otra.

----------


## Ambed

Nē tas mazais trafs ir barošana vēlvienai shēmai.Un kā ar to melno izolēto trafu uz plates?Tas skaitās ekranēts??

----------


## moon

nee epoksida ieliets.

----------


## Ambed

> nee epoksida ieliets.


 jā to es saprotu,bet vai starp trafu un epoksīdu nav kāds ekrāns??

----------


## JDat

> nee epoksida ieliets.
> 
> 
>  jā to es saprotu,bet vai starp trafu un epoksīdu nav kāds ekrāns??


 Nē, nav.

Mēdz būt situācijas, kad i viens vienīgais barošanas trafs rada problēmas shēmā.

----------


## Ambed

Vai šādi vienot ir pareizi?

----------


## Zigis

Jā pareizi, tikai ievēro ka Rx ir labais, Tx kreisais kanāls.

----------


## Ambed

kā lai aprēķina drošinātāju transformatora(300VA, 2x24V) primārajam tinumam?
Vai I=P/U der?

----------


## osscar

droši  ::  liec kādu 2 A un būs ok ! vai biku lielāku, ja  tev koņi uzlādējoties baigi  "sūc" strāvu un nav soft start.

----------


## Ambed

Paldies, kā reizi ir 2,5A slowblow.

----------


## osscar

nu varbūt ir biku pa lielu, bet trafs jau nav impulsnieks un nenosvils pie īslaicīga pīķa.

----------


## Ambed

Šeit būs pāris bildes no mana veikuma:

----------


## osscar

labs aparāts ! Kā skaņa ? padalies iespaidos !

----------


## Ambed

Skan labi,pat ļoti labi,fona nav.Izdevās samazināt DC izejā līdz 9~10mV nomainot rezistorus uz 1%.Tik kaut kas jāizdomā ar vadiem jo baigā čupa iekšā.

----------


## osscar

nu ja, es ar parasti 1% izmantoju, jo ārzemju traņiem izkliedes ir baigi mazās...tos parasti nav jēgas pielasīt, kaut es arī atlasu ieejas traņus, ja shēma simetriska.

----------


## Ambed

toties nākošreiz zināšu ka pastiprinātājs jāsāk no korpusa,jo viss baigi saspiests iekšā.Bija doma par VU meter priekšējā panelī bet nepietika vietas.Un šitie argusa korpusi īsti neder pārāk plāni, mīksti.Dabūju 5 kāju pa vidu likt, jo grīda sāka liekties  ::

----------


## osscar

jā, korpusi pie mums lēti un labi nav  ::   ir itāļiem labas kastes, Zigis linku lika kādreiz, bet piegāde sadārdzina....Un ar korpusu jāsāk, tā ir taisnība  ::

----------


## Ambed

Arī pogas Latvijā nevar dabūt(lētas),šo nēmu ebay laikam pa 5-6 lati, toties laba un no alumīnija.Bet dabūju veikt atvieglināšanu ar urbi  ::  ., jo bija bai ka neizlauž lēto poci

----------


## Zigis

Normāli viss savietojies. Ja mīksts korpuss, es būtu 8-10 mm saplāksni pamatam papildus paņēmis, nevis 5 kāju.

Kur tam korpusam ir ventilācija? Augšā vai sānos? Ja augšā, lietderīgi būtu pastiprinātāja bloku kopā ar radiātoru pagriezt pa 180 grādiem, tā lai radiātors kalpo kā masīvs ekrāns starp pastiprinātāju un transformātoru/barošanu. Vecs japāņu triks.

Izskatās ka ieeju esi aizmirsis uztaisīt  ::

----------


## tornislv

ideāls variants ir paņemt kādu 70to gadu ampa kasti, nopērkot eBay (nodegušo), tiesa, panelī tad būs daudz nevajadzīgu elementu, bet toties dizains  :: 
Es kā reizi vecā Technics 7700 lieku iekšā (fui) čipampu, būs dizaina elements  ::

----------


## osscar

Daļu jau no kloķiem var izmantot....vai vieglāk iztest jaunu alumīnija paneli un pieskrūvēt pie vecā...vai arī pasūtīt no tejienes custom risinājumu...


http://www.frontpanelexpress.com/pro...age/index.html

----------


## AndrisZ

Vecus videotu korpusus nevar pielāgot? Tiesa, priekšējais panelis gan viss jātaisa no jauna.

----------


## osscar

noteikti, ka var  ja nav plastmasīgie..

----------


## Ambed

Ieeja ir  ::  

Ventilācija ir augšā, apakšā,nedaudz sānos,un radiātors pieskarās metāla korpusam, ar silšanu nevajadzētu būt problēmām.

----------


## bbarda

Tā programmiņa arī tada vienkārša un samērā intresanta.

----------

